# Arrows??



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

So I got $60 for Christmas from my grandma and I need some new arrows. At first I thought "Hey I'll just go get some pretty blue fluorescent Genesis arrows so i can find them if I miss the target. They shoot pretty good too." but then I thought "Ooooor I can go get some advice from my friendly neighborhood shooters". SO here I am  Which types of arrows do y'all think are the best and should I get feathers or vanes? My stepdad said feathers bunch up together when they get wet so I'm a little wary to buy them unless that aint true. Haha. He aint a bow shooter so I'm not sure if he knows what he's talkin about. Aaanyway, feathers or vanes and which arrows should I get?


----------



## RoxieTrees (Dec 12, 2011)

definitely vanes.... Blazers are the general favorite with general shooters. Most shops sell gold tip expedition or XT hunter arrows for around $6 a piece. They are very good and tough arrows. What kind of bow are you shooting, and what draw length? We can help with the exact arrows with this info. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

My draw length is 26" and my bow is a Mathew Mission Rally. Thanks and Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I would suggest some of the beman arrows, I would go with the beman ics hunters because they are a cheaper arrow and are good for all types of archery. I choose blazers because Thast what I've had good results with but Feathers fly better and steer the arrow better then any vane. If the feathers get wet they will not fly very well and thats one of the reasons I choose vanes. You can buy a powder you can put over the feathers and its suppose to make it water proof but I've never tried it so I'm not sure if it works.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

dont get feathers.. and what are these arrows gonna be used for? if your just shooting targets, maybe some Easton epics, if you can still find them, I think cabelas still has them. epics are all around good arrows and they come with vanes if you buy them. or just get raw shafts and have someone fletch em.


----------



## 12pt (Dec 1, 2009)

Gold Tip NEW Expedition Hunter 5575 .....http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Tip-NE...053?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c61aba99d

Gold Tip NEW XT Hunter 5575.....http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Tip-NE...588?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a169df714

Gold Tip New Velocity Hunter .....http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Tip-Ne...219?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c180288b

Check these out.....http://stores.ebay.com/United-Outdo...cat=36095&_sid=59061043&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm doing target shooting. I've been using Genesis so far cuz that's just what I had. I need some that stick out when you miss the target so I don't lose them.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

And it'd be really awesome if I could get them at Hunter's Hollow! Just sayin! haha


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> I'm doing target shooting. I've been using Genesis so far cuz that's just what I had. I need some that stick out when you miss the target so I don't lose them.


You can buy wraps to put on the end of your arrows. Really makes them stand out.http://www.onestringer.com/


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

For target I'd look at getting some 2315's or some 9.3's if you can find some.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone else have an opinion? I need all the help I can get...


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

pse radial X-weaves


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

They're tons of arrows that would work fine it all just comes down to personal opinions...I'd say since your just getting started with finding out what you like as far as arrows go, just go to your local shop and I'm sure they'll hook you up with something good. For general guide lines though, I'd look into easton, beman, and goldtip mostly...carbon express makes some good shafts also, but they also make some really junky low end arrows such that you'd find a wally's world.

So until you really know what your looking for spec wise, just go to a good shop that knows something and they'll be able to help you out tremendously.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

For target you have cheap and good alu(can bend thicker walls bend less) or carbon(spendy). Gt makes good target arrows for the carbon side. I shoot eastons and like them very much, if I get a chance I may try some gt 22's tho


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I've heard a lot of people mention Easton's... So I think next time I go to a hunting store, I'm gonna ask about them and ask them their opinion like Isaac said. Thanks guys.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Like Jacob said look into 9.3s or 2315s. If these are strict target arrows feathers are fine. If you use the Gateway feather powder (waterproofer) you'll be fine. They won't bunch up. Ive hunted in rain with feathers and had no problems and feathers stabilize better then vanes do for heavy target arrows. But id definitely go Easton for target arrows.

Jake


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Some of the target guys are mentioning 2315s and such but if your just looking for a do all shaft that you may hunt with, I'd just go with a gold tip or easton mid level hunting shaft. 

Sometimes ya gotta sort through the stuff that these serious target people say (you'll get to know who they are after awhile on here). Yeah, they do know their stuff, but sometimes I don't think they remember what is was like starting out. The needs of a new archer and a more experienced archer are two completely different things. I'm serious, but just funnin with ya guys so don't take it personal or anything.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Isaac, I read that she was lookin for target arrow that's why I suggested what I did


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Whoops, I must of missed that part..? Sorry bout that Jake


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

$75 for cabelas arrows which are bemans


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

isaac no need to apologize, its fine. just sayin i saw she was looking for target arrows and judging off the bow i made those suggestions. 

those are for indoor arrows, if you are looking for a multi purpose arrow(s) i'd take a look at lightspeeds. standard dia shaft, light, and have gnock bushings. don't worry about arrow spec cause it don't matter. spine is what is important.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I like to think of myself as a serious target guy but I get humbled pretty quickly when Bridge, Aaron and Jacob speak haha.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

+1 for the easton lightspeeds. I really like mine; they're a really nice mid diameter shaft that works well for just about anything outdoords.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

X2 on the lightspeeds. I have shot a lot of good scores with mine and killed a few deer with them too. They'll work great for about anything and are a very tough arrow.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

archerykid13 said:


> I like to think of myself as a serious target guy but I get humbled pretty quickly when Bridge, Aaron and Jacob speak haha.


Yeah me too! I feel like I don't know anything about archery when I read their comments. Haha. And I usually don't shoot indoor ranges so for outdoor target archery, i should get...?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Lightspeeds


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Feathers or vanes?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

2" shield cut x vanes


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Oookay i'm gonna write that down. Thank you guys!! Y'all have been a big help!!


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

And if you are gonna use them for more than just Target shooting, I would go ahead and get inserts for them instead of shooting glue in tips. I shot screw ins for years and at the time I didn't see any overpowering advantage to glue ins over screw ins. And if you are going to be using them for hunting, I would go with the bigger X-vanes as you'll get a little better broadhead flight with them.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Blazer x2's worked great for me on my lightspeeds when I was using them for target, but yeah listen to those guys ^^up there^^ they have a lot of experience with stuff like that. I agree with using inserts too if you're not sure what all you'll do with them...I did with my lightspeeds and I'm glad I did because I ended up needing them for hunting so it worked out well.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I am going to need new arrows soon so I have my bow at 65# right now and my dl is 27 if I get lightspeeds 3d I need the 400's right?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

depends on how you set them up. at 65lbs you running close to the spine border. at 27" you will be running a cut down shaft that will spine stiffer... so if you run 100gr tips then yes.

i'd get reg light speeds tho


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

What is the advantage of reg lightspeeds over 3d's?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

cheaper and will shoot the same scores


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok you just saved me some money.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

if u dont want some fat diameter arrows I'd go w/ an Easton epic or easton ax is, either one in a 500 spine with a 75 to 100 grain tip would do very good. I shot the axis 500's when I was in the 40-50# range. then w/ some 2" blazer vanes u will be drilling the target and whatever deer or hogs you shoot.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Seriously, I feel so inexperienced when you guys talk. Haha. I have no clue what y'all are talkin bout. And I hate Fat Boy arrows. They're way too hard to get out of the target. Lucky for me, the guys I shoot with are gentleman and get my arrows for me without me havin to ask. Haha


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah I don't know a lot of what there talking about and I'll try to type it in google or something to try an figure it out. You should use an arrow puller if you haven't been they help a lot.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

My arrows pull out fine. I only have 40 pounds on my bow. Haha. It's the guys at 4H that have the 50 and up poundage that have the problems. I should just get one for us to have. I've used them before when I went to state and it did help.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I would get lightspeeds or gold tip velocitys with blazers on a helical. Helical will help stabilize your arrow.


----------



## coachmo32 (Apr 2, 2009)

Check out Harvest Time arrows..


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I've got another idea for you. You said these would be strictly for target shooting, right? You shoot mostly FITA outdoor style stuff? You might like the Carbon One's. 

http://eastonarchery.com/products/product/62

They are not much bigger than an X10 or ACE, so they will do awesome in the wind, especially when you start shooting longer distances. And at your spec, they are about the same weight as a Lightspeed, which is dang light, resulting in more speed. The other positive they have over the Lightspeed for you is that it comes in a much smaller spine. With your small dl and light draw weight, I would guess you need around a 600 spine shaft (I'd talk to your coach/instructor before you buy to double check. You might need even weaker). The LS only goes down to 500, which I imagine is too stiff for you. You could cut the LS long and put a big tip on there, but I don't like having to play with that if I don't have to. 

The down side is they are a bit expensive (about 150 all set up for a dozen, but LS might be about the same by the end). Also, you have to use a glue-in point for these, so hunting is pretty much out of the question with these shafts. But, they should work great for 3D if you get into that, and they'll also shoot great indoors. My student, as well as some other kids in our JOAD program are shooting these, and they do really well.

As far as vanes, Blazers are a great way to go for hunting arrows. But, if these ARE for target stuff (outdoor especially) I think they are too big and will catch the wind too easily. If these will be used for any kind of outdoor shooting where wind might be a factor, these are my personal favorite:

http://www.bohning.com/store/bohning-1.75-x-vanes-shield-cut.html

They are small enough not to drift much in the wind, but they stabilize the arrow really well. I've also NEVER had a problem with them sticking, especially if I use the Bohning Platinum Plus glue. I also like to put a wicked helical on it.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Well wind is a HUGE factor in our shooting. Haha. For some reason, our range is really windy. Probably cuz it's an open field. We like to joke about how we're so used to the wind, that we suck when we're somewhere with no wind. I was gonna look into the carbon arrows but I wasn't sure if they were any better than one type or not. And yes these will be strictly for target archery and I do shoot mostly outdoor FITA, JOAD, and 3D and I have to shoot up to 80 yards. I like the colorful arrows cuz you can see them better if you miss the target. I hate when someone has camo or black arrows and they miss cuz it takes us forever to find them.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Michaela MMM said:


> Well wind is a HUGE factor in our shooting. Haha. For some reason, our range is really windy. Probably cuz it's an open field. We like to joke about how we're so used to the wind, that we suck when we're somewhere with no wind. I was gonna look into the carbon arrows but I wasn't sure if they were any better than one type or not. And yes these will be strictly for target archery and I do shoot mostly outdoor FITA, JOAD, and 3D and I have to shoot up to 80 yards. I like the colorful arrows cuz you can see them better if you miss the target. I hate when someone has camo or black arrows and they miss cuz it takes us forever to find them.


Get some arrow wraps.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Get bright colored ones and its easier to find arrows.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

carbon ones are nice, if you get them, go with gnocks over pins if possible and use hotmelt for tips and pins if you have to use them.

as for wraps, i use wraps on everythign, makes it much easier. if you are going the wrap route i suggest going with custommadewraps.com. they are towards the more expensive side but you get better quality and more options for the price(barely mroe than say bohning tiger wraps). as far as fletching goes, the smaller the shaft the smaller the fletching needs to be/should be. so for those id go with a 2" lp vane.


----------



## Hilgy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Many have discussed looking into WRAPs and bright fletchings. GREAT IDEAS. You can really set up your arrows how you want. An arrow I started shooting this year due to price, durability, and mainly accuracy is Harvest Time Arrows. I have shot many different ones over the years and find them to be durable and consistent. Impressed enough to want to shoot for them. Give them a look www.harvesttimearchery.com (The HT-2 are a very nice all around arrow). Good luck!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah there are many good wraps sites my favorites are onestringer and battledrum I have ordered from both and they are both good and you can get anything custom on them you want.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

how much are you looking to spend to have a doz built ready to shoot arrows?


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

$60 is all I got but I could probably go up more, maybe up to $100 or more. I'm not really sure.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

what is your personal maximum you will pay for a doz arrows? 

if you can swing them the caron 1's are gonna be tough to beat. if you want a cheaper alternative try lightspeeds or maybe vap's


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I currently have white wraps on my Lightspeeds and though I do like the looks of them and they're easier to find if you miss whatever, they're also not very durable...the wrap will tear before the glue will give. Of course I've never used the name brand ones and just used white 3m vinyl for this set; maybe that has something to do with it though I was told it's the same stuff wraps are usually made of.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I think the down side about the Carbon One's for you is that you HAVE to buy them in a dozen. So, you really can't spend less than that $120-150 ish at one time. Where as you CAN buy 6 lightspeeds for about $60-70. So in that regard, LS win on the budget front. However, shaft for shaft, they are about the same price wise. And, since you said it's really REALLY windy where you shoot, I can't recommend the Carbon Ones enough. They are like 1/2 the diameter of the LS, which reduces drag a ton.

If you had the money, I'd recommend you spring for an ACE, ACG, or Protour. All of these are around the same small size as the CO, but they have a higher tolerance (meaning each shaft is just a touch straighter and weigh a bit closer to the same weight). This means they should all fly closer to the same. However, this costs a lot more, and honestly, I don't think most people would be able to tell the difference. The other plus about these shafts is unlike the CO, these are carbon wrapped around aluminum. This means that they are heavier, yet still small. This mass will keep the arrow from drifting in the wind. 

That being said, they are probably out of budget, and the CO will do you just fine either way. If you watch any FITA shoot (long outdoor shooting like what JOAD is- World Cups, World Champs, etc) EVERYBODY is shooting something like the Protour. Small shaft, little vanes, decently heavy to cut through the cross wind.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I think the down side about the Carbon One's for you is that you HAVE to buy them in a dozen. So, you really can't spend less than that $120-150 ish at one time. Where as you CAN buy 6 lightspeeds for about $60-70. So in that regard, LS win on the budget front. However, shaft for shaft, they are about the same price wise. And, since you said it's really REALLY windy where you shoot, I can't recommend the Carbon Ones enough. They are like 1/2 the diameter of the LS, which reduces drag a ton.

If you had the money, I'd recommend you spring for an ACE, ACG, or Protour. All of these are around the same small size as the CO, but they have a higher tolerance (meaning each shaft is just a touch straighter and weigh a bit closer to the same weight). This means they should all fly closer to the same. However, this costs a lot more, and honestly, I don't think most people would be able to tell the difference. The other plus about these shafts is unlike the CO, these are carbon wrapped around aluminum. This means that they are heavier, yet still small. This mass will keep the arrow from drifting in the wind. 

That being said, they are probably out of budget, and the CO will do you just fine either way. If you watch any FITA shoot (long outdoor shooting like what JOAD is- World Cups, World Champs, etc) EVERYBODY is shooting something like the Protour. Small shaft, little vanes, decently heavy to cut through the cross wind.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree with all that Adam said except the straightness. It doesn't really matter as long as they are straight.

That said an a/c shaft is almost impossible to beat


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry for the double post. My PC was acting up...

Jacob's right. The Carbon One's are a REALLY REALLY good shaft. All I'm saying is that the other shafts have just a little higher tolerance. But, you honestly shouldn't be able to tell the difference as far as straightness goes. I would feel perfectly comfortable shooting them, and I'd probably shoot groups just as good as I do with my ACGs.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> Seriously, I feel so inexperienced when you guys talk. Haha. I have no clue what y'all are talkin bout. And I hate Fat Boy arrows. They're way too hard to get out of the target. Lucky for me, the guys I shoot with are gentleman and get my arrows for me without me havin to ask. Haha


are you kiddin me?!? fat boys are a million times easier to get out than my fmjs!! haha


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

adam don't feel bad about that, the spellin in mine sucks all the time lol

and it was good ya put it twice to show it was important


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I think I'm gonna check out carbon if I can scrounge up the money, if not then I'm gonna check into LS. And Ben, are kidding me?! Fat Boys stick way bad in the target!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> I think I'm gonna check out carbon if I can scrounge up the money, if not then I'm gonna check into LS. And Ben, are kidding me?! Fat Boys stick way bad in the target!!


you just gotta lube em up!


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Well then those boys that shoot em need to get some lube before they come back to State. Haha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont lube mine for 3d haha. the rineharts are easy anyway though.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

larger dia shafts penetrate less, which usually means easier pull. i know some finishes don't work all that well and the arrows strick pretty good.

a bar of soap works very very well for lube


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

x2 for the soap...it's cheap and works quite well.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Does anyone else shoot radial X-weaves cuase i think their a whole lot better than eastons


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Here they r


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I've played with Them and wasn't a big fan


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Rebel17 said:


> Does anyone else shoot radial X-weaves cuase i think their a whole lot better than eastons


well MAYBE its just your FOBS.. jk.. blazers are king. haha.. 

jp dude. shoot what ever you like!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Rebel17 said:


> Does anyone else shoot radial X-weaves cuase i think their a whole lot better than eastons


Theyre ok, there tough ill give them that.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I've never heard soap for lube. I'll have to tell my instructor about that. His arrows stick the worst. Question: What are FOBs??


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

soap or armoral works great also

fobs are a pop on air foil that stabilizes the arrows


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh I've never heard of those... Do they work good? Or are there different types of brands and stuff.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah. Just a bar of soap will work. I always steal the ones from hotels.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

^^^ I like your thinking.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> Oh I've never heard of those... Do they work good? Or are there different types of brands and stuff.


stick with fletchings. you dont need fobs


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Fletching are better in the long run


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

These are FOBs:

http://www.starrflight.com/index.php

In truth, I don't really recommend them to anybody. Sure, they work. Nobody can deny that. But I don't think they have enough advantage over vanes. First off, you have to use a drop-away rest to shoot them, so that's kind of a downer right there for me. They are also pretty loud, they crack, and they pop off when they pass through something. All around, I'm not a fan, like Jacob. For your arrows, really take a look at those vanes I showed you earlier.

Oh, and I've never used the soap, but from what I hear, the cheaper the bar, the better it works. Personally, I'm a big believer in Woodies lube.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Do you have to replace the fob every time you get a pass thru?


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh the fobs look weird. They look like a hassle. I'd much rather stick with vanes. Sighting In, could you give me the link for those vanes again?


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

^^^No, you can accually cut the circle off of the fob and it will fly tru as ever, if you dont shoot groups like me then you wont have this problemm at all... you can shoot themand crackem and they fly striaght, also to replace one all you do is take ur knock out and slide it off and put a new one on, and the noise you hear is accualy the dirty air behind it you dont hear it in front of it


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

The link is still on page 2, but here it is again:

http://www.bohning.com/store/bohning-1.75-x-vanes-shield-cut.html

I can't say enough good about these vanes. Best ones I've tried out. But to give you some more options, a lot of people use Flex Fletch and Easton vanes. I'd recommend getting about the same size as the ones I pointed out no matter what brand you get. I also suggest you stay away from the AAE vanes. While a lot of people use them, I've never had any luck with them. I had like 3 vanes come off at Nationals last summer, and nobody wants that. They just don't seem to stick nearly as well, and they aren't as durable.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Fletching are better in the long run


not to burst ur bubble but fobs are definately bettter, at first they are a little more expensive than vanes but for one the are easier to replace, they cut right through the wind which makes them good for a hunt out west or any hunt really, and you dont have to worry about having any kick in your arrows. im shooting 2 inch blazers right now on my dads arrrows cuz i got a new bow and am pulling more weight (my arrows with fobs are only rated to 60#), i like vanes ok and they are better for comp in some aspects but fobs just seem like a safe zone for me. Hunting with a bow is hard enough why not make it easier?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

gunner77 said:


> not to burst ur bubble but fobs are definately bettter, at first they are a little more expensive than vanes but for one the are easier to replace, they cut right through the wind which makes them good for a hunt out west or any hunt really, and you dont have to worry about having any kick in your arrows. im shooting 2 inch blazers right now on my dads arrrows cuz i got a new bow and am pulling more weight (my arrows with fobs are only rated to 60#), i like vanes ok and they are better for comp in some aspects but fobs just seem like a safe zone for me. Hunting with a bow is hard enough why not make it easier?


I would have to disagree.......


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

^^x2 to odk1

Maybe they do work, but I like the "old fashioned" way. Plus, I bet you wouldn't say they're the best when your shooting field or 3d and you have other people smashing arrows against yours...they wouldn't last a day.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

not to burst your bubble, but fobs are not the best option for target shooters even if 1 they came in a size small enough to be shot with carbon1's and two you could shoot them off blades.

for hunting fobs are good, one shot one kill, its all you need. for target in theory they are very solid but on the 3d range or fita/field range they are gonna be destroyed and your and your comp will not be happy with eachother


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

who has two thumbs and you wont see shootin fobs? this guy right here! they just seem sketchy to me. and I like color options of blazers, tiger to be exact


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah I'm gonna stick with vanes and I'm gonna check out those vanes Sighting In recommended if I can afford them after the arrows.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, most higher-end arrows don't come pre-fletched, so you'd have to get something one way or the other. All of the ones we recommended (Lightspeeds or Carbon Ones for sure) don't come pre-fletched. It's one of those things you'll just have to buy one way or the other.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Sighting In said:


> Well, most higher-end arrows don't come pre-fletched, so you'd have to get something one way or the other. All of the ones we recommended (Lightspeeds or Carbon Ones for sure) don't come pre-fletched. It's one of those things you'll just have to buy one way or the other.


You can find lightspeeds Fletched


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I would 100 percent much rather buy shafts, cause I fletch my own, and the factory glue is a pain in the butt to get off the shaft.. and the shafts are usually 10 bucks cheaper! and tiger blazers are sexy  im done now.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Your options of factory fletched arent ever very good either... Very limited choices. 

I buy shafts and do all the work, if I could buy them ore built to my spec I would in a heartbeat... But I can't find them wrapped and fletched for a decent price with decent canes/wraps


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am in the process of buying an arrow saw for myself, but right now, I will just buy them of lancaster and they cut them for 25 cents.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I do all of my arrow building myself, I was just saying you can get the lightspeeds pre-fletched if you don't already have a fletching jig.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I havent really quite learned how to fletch my own yet. I'm still in the process of learning that the fletching superglue is only good for a quick fix. I'm gonna ask my instructor to teach me next time I see him.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Arrow saws are nice but if you don't cut lots of arrows or other things they don't really pay off. Nice tool to have but it's like a chrono, you use it once and it goes back in the closet


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Arrow saws are nice but if you don't cut lots of arrows or other things they don't really pay off. Nice tool to have but it's like a chrono, you use it once and it goes back in the closet



I just have a airsaw you can use with an air compressor that I picked up from Menards for around $30


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Can you get the carbon ones pre-fletched? I'm goin today to get some arrows.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Your shop will most likely fletch them for you if you request, but I don't think easton sends them to dealers pre-fletched.


----------



## deadshooter (Feb 1, 2012)

i personaly would go to gold tips , eastons , or bemans.... wats yur draw lenght and what kinda bow u shoot.


----------

